# Soft Flame Lighters



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

Anyone else go old school and opt for a soft flame? I have numerous torches including an ST Dupont XTend Tattoo design and they are great but the jets are always fouling up. About a year ago I grabbed myself an atoll robusto lighter in black ostrich from my store and seem to use it every day. I just picked up the Fleur De Ley table lighter from Atoll as well for home. Burns butane so it is a clean flame and ignites with good old flints. No electronics or jets to foul, simple and old fashioned yet clean burning. My next soft flame lighter will be most likely be a Dupont, maybe a ligne 2.


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

Occasionally I'll use a soft flame lighter, but usually I stick with my Solo dual flame torch lighter.


----------



## cigarman-cl (Apr 16, 2007)

my local shop has a nice soft flame i use every time I'm there


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

tekeeladude said:


> Occasionally I'll use a soft flame lighter, but usually I stick with my Solo dual flame torch lighter.


Same here. I smoke outdoors, so a torch lighter is almost always needed. But on the rare occasion when there's very little wind, I opt for a soft flame lighter. It's an old silver butane lighter that my dad used to use when he was a smoker (cigarettes mostly).


----------



## Chango (Apr 7, 2006)

I have a copper Zippo I got for free from a Marlboro give away at a bar, but I use a Thunderbird butane insert from KGM that I bought a couple of years ago. Works well, and not bad in the wind. I was just recently gifted a torch, and have used it a couple of times, but go to the Zippo more often.


----------



## countnikon (May 10, 2007)

Chango said:


> I have a copper Zippo I got for free from a Marlboro give away at a bar, but I use a Thunderbird butane insert from KGM that I bought a couple of years ago. Works well, and not bad in the wind. I was just recently gifted a torch, and have used it a couple of times, but go to the Zippo more often.


I had one of those copper zippos too but I gave it to a friend of mine.

I now have a silver and brass zippo but do not use them for cigars.


----------



## N2Advnture-cl (Feb 24, 2007)

What butane are your using in your X-tend? Try switching to the Vector Quintuplus (available at William Sonoma for about $6). It's the cleanest fuel and lowest cost per volume.

Many have had their lighter problems "fixed" just by switching fuel as 90% of lighter problems can be attributed to "dirty fuel". Look for a MIN of 3x refined.

With that said, I use a Ligne 2 and LOVE it! (also use an X-tend as well)

~Mark


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

I have used soft flame if I fly out of town and cant take my torch. Its ok, but I like my torch better.


----------



## nhcigarfan-cl (May 8, 2007)

my lighter of choice is a bic. I have three torches, I like them, but sometimes they burn in to deep. I find the Bic is the closest to a match.


----------



## Baby Gorilla (Jun 24, 2007)

Chango said:


> I have a copper Zippo I got for free from a Marlboro give away at a bar, but I use a Thunderbird butane insert from KGM that I bought a couple of years ago. Works well, and not bad in the wind. I was just recently gifted a torch, and have used it a couple of times, but go to the Zippo more often.


Z-plus makes an insert for the zippo too. They work real well. As for me I like my atoll soft flame lighter. I usually only use a torch when it;s real windy out. Most of the time I can block the wind e.nough to light my cigar


----------



## Click2Riff (May 19, 2007)

I rarely use soft-flame for lighting my cigars. I normally just use my PB-207 Pocket Blazer torcher.


----------



## ashauler (May 11, 2007)

nhcigarfan said:


> my lighter of choice is a bic. I have three torches, I like them, but sometimes they burn in to deep. I find the Bic is the closest to a match.


Ditto!!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Click2Riff said:


> I rarely use soft-flame for lighting my cigars. I normally just use my PB-207 Pocket Blazer torcher.


I just bought one of these and I too mainly use it, I have a colibri that throws out a soft flame I use for touchup...


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

A guy had a Xikar soft flame lighter the other day, looks like it has some kind of heating element in it or something like that. Anyway the flame will not blow out, you can blow on it with all your might and the flame still pops up. It was pretty sweet.


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

I started using a Zippo my daughter bought me for my BDay last month. The new zippo fuel in the black can is almost odorless (I can't smell it when burning). I'm really surprised how well a job it does lighting a cigar. It's fast becoming my lighter or choice. I can even see the flame during the day, although it's not very good in the wind. For those windy days I still use my single flame torch.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

I just bought a Poker Chip soft flame lighter from the gas station...I know kindof an oxymoron. But it is pretty cool I bought the $100 chip one.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

alanf said:


> I started using a Zippo my daughter bought me for my BDay last month. The new zippo fuel in the black can is almost odorless (I can't smell it when burning). I'm really surprised how well a job it does lighting a cigar. It's fast becoming my lighter or choice. I can even see the flame during the day, although it's not very good in the wind. For those windy days I still use my single flame torch.


tell me more of this new zippo fuel


----------



## N2Advnture-cl (Feb 24, 2007)

BigBuddha76 said:


> tell me more of this new zippo fuel


Here it is:

http://zippocasemuseum.com/index.as...ductid=426&directoryid=-1&ctrl=productdetails

Zippo is also coming out with their own line of butane lighters - "Zippo Blu"

~Mark


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

as my zplus is becoming more and more unreliable (it is one of the originals from when they first came out, I may have to switch back to the original insert...never had a problem with that one lighting


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

BigBuddha76 said:


> tell me more of this new zippo fuel


Certainly. It comes in a black can with the following label:

New Formula! Zippo Premium Lighter Fluid. Clearner Burning, Imporoved Ignition, Low Odor.

Here is a link:

http://zippocasemuseum.com/index.as...ctid=416&directoryid=+110&ctrl=productdetails

It makes a Zippo a good cigar lighter. I can't wait to see their new butane lighter. That will be a must buy.


----------



## TobaccoBarn (Jul 4, 2007)

BigBuddha76 said:


> as my zplus is becoming more and more unreliable (it is one of the originals from when they first came out, I may have to switch back to the original insert...never had a problem with that one lighting


I would second Chango's statement about the KGM thunderbird lighter insert for Zippo lighters. While not a torch (yet) like the Z-plus, the standard flame version (as opposed to the pipe insert) has the flame coming out of a windshield much like zippo lighters. The best part though is that in addition to being Butane (no more nasty lighter fluid aroma), it is a flint ignition system which can be so much more reliable than piezo electric ignitions. We've been selling a ton of these since we started carrying them as inserts, not just in the Thunderbird cases.

James at KGM/Vector says they are close to releasing a torch version as well and when those are in we will most likely stop carrying the Zplus torch.

But on the topic of this discussion, Vector released their Dupla lighter which is billed as a combination cigar torch and soft flame lighter meant for pipes but could just as easily be used for touch ups on a lit cigar or in wind-less situations.

Being new to this forum, I'm hesitant to link to our online shop for you all to look at it but since Vector doesn't have it on their website yet, here goes: http://www.tobacco-barn.com/p-8006-dupla-lighter-for-pipes-and-cigars-with-punch.aspx

Doh, I guess I could have just included a picture here...


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I have had no problem with my Z-plus at all and I use it like crazy! But maybe I'm just a lucky one. By the way TobaccoBarn thanks for the link.


----------



## bikeguy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

drac said:


> Anyone else go old school and opt for a soft flame? I have numerous torches including an ST Dupont XTend Tattoo design and they are great but the jets are always fouling up. About a year ago I grabbed myself an atoll robusto lighter in black ostrich from my store and seem to use it every day. I just picked up the Fleur De Ley table lighter from Atoll as well for home. Burns butane so it is a clean flame and ignites with good old flints. No electronics or jets to foul, simple and old fashioned yet clean burning. My next soft flame lighter will be most likely be a Dupont, maybe a ligne 2.


Scott....I use a Dunhill Rollagas palladium that my wife bought for me...works well in all but winds over 12-15, but prefer how I can gently toast the foot..adds to the ritual of lighting. I love the heft of the Dunhill, and the DuPont Ligne 2 is a great lighter (the opening "ping" sound is great!), esp with the "double" cigar burner you can have fitted. Skip the lacquer finishes, though, unless you want to keep it in a case or pouch...they scratch quite easilyl The palladium finishes are nicer than silver, since they don't tarnish. Have a Blazer I use outside on the windier days, works great, as you know, but the plasticky feels is more utilitarian! Here's my Dunhill:

View attachment 3333


----------



## TobaccoBarn (Jul 4, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> I have had no problem with my Z-plus at all and I use it like crazy! But maybe I'm just a lucky one. By the way TobaccoBarn thanks for the link.


Didn't mean to imply that the Z-Plus was UNRELIABLE just that personal experience has led me to the conclusion that flint lighters seem more reliable based on returns to the store. One of the reason why so many high-end lighters (Old Boys, S.T. Duponts, etc) are flint ignition.

We have a number of customers who never have a problem with the Z-Plus inserts but like most things, there are some unlucky souls for whom nothing ever seems to work for them over time. No rhyme or reason to it, just seems to happen.

No problem on the link; anytime I can be of assistance.


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

TobaccoBarn said:


> ...there are some unlucky souls for whom nothing ever seems to work for them over time. No rhyme or reason to it, just seems to happen.


Have we met?

LOL


----------



## Lefty-cl (Jun 15, 2007)

Chango said:


> I have a copper Zippo I got for free from a Marlboro give away at a bar, but I use a Thunderbird butane insert from KGM that I bought a couple of years ago. Works well, and not bad in the wind. I was just recently gifted a torch, and have used it a couple of times, but go to the Zippo more often.


Just got one of the T-Bird inserts yesterday from Tobacco Barn. Very cool. Filled it up, adjusted the flame, put it in my beloved Zippo case (circa 1998), and viola, ready to go.

Highly recommended if you're looking for a soft flame Zippo insert. Now I need to get the Z-Plus insert for outdoor use.


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

My interest is sparked. I have to get one of the inserts and try it.


----------



## Mark-cl (Sep 16, 2007)

I have a Dupont Xtend as well as alot of other torches, but I do find myself lighting cigars with matches an aweful lot. I know its not a soft flame lighter, but its on the same principal.


----------



## Lefty-cl (Jun 15, 2007)

And with a soft flame I change my approach to lighting a cigar a little bit, especially outdoors. Let time to "toast" with a sf, as you end up chasing it. But I like it just the same.


----------



## TobaccoBarn (Jul 4, 2007)

Lefty said:


> Just got one of the T-Bird inserts yesterday from Tobacco Barn. Very cool. Filled it up, adjusted the flame, put it in my beloved Zippo case (circa 1998), and viola, ready to go.
> 
> Highly recommended if you're looking for a soft flame Zippo insert. Now I need to get the Z-Plus insert for outdoor use.


Thanks so much for the purchase and the recommendation Lefty. I'm glad it is working out for you.

We are still waiting on word from Vector about their torch version of the insert but in the meantime, here is a link to the Z-Plus inserts:http://www.tobacco-barn.com/p-4586-z-plus-lighter-insert.aspx

Now is a good time to buy (again, sorry for the shameless plug) as we have our October Sale going on. All month long all tobacco products and estate pipes are 20% off and all lighters are 10% off. http://www.tobacco-barn.com/news.aspx?showarticle=21

BTW - AWESOME avatar you've got there...


----------



## 6clicks (May 1, 2008)

I'm thinking about using a chef's creme brulée butane torch as an outdoor tabletop model. Adjustable flame from soft to pinpoint. They run about $25.oo or so. For now I use a Colibri figurado torch.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

It's really cool the many answers you get when questions are posed. CL is great!!!


----------

